# Questions about the RPCNA Directory of Public Worship (2010)



## Poimen (Feb 19, 2013)

As I noted in an another thread a friend of mine gave me a copy of the Constitution of the RPCNA. I had a few questions about the RPCNA Directory of Public Worship (2010) that I hoped some of you brothers and sisters could answer for me. 

*N.B. I answer to my questions I am not looking for names, location of congregations. Please just affirm or deny the questions. *

i) Chapter 2: The Practice of Worship. 9 (F-4) _“A choir may be formed to help lead the praise, but singing must not be left to the choir.” _I am glad to see that the Directory notes that a choir is not to be or become a substitute in place of congregational singing but this statement surprised me. Are there any RPCNA congregations that make use of choirs to lead the singing? 

ii) Chapter 2: The Practice of Worship. 29 (F-9) _“the session should carefully consider whether a second meeting should be held _[on the Lord’s Day]” I read this to say that a second service is not required though encouraged. Are there are any RPCNA congregations that do not have a second service?

iii) Chapter 4: Special Ordinances. 1 (F-15) I am surprised that there is nothing stated here about the _non-observance_ of holy days (i.e. Christmas, Easter etc.). Is this left up to the freedom of the local sessions? Are there any RPCNA congregations that observe such days?

Thank you brothers.


----------



## Kaalvenist (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes to all of your questions.

1. I know of at least one congregation that has a choir, and at least one congregation that has a team of precentors (essentially a choir).

2. I know of a few congregations that do not have a second Sabbath service. Historically, the practice was to have an early afternoon service, so that evenings could be spent by families in catechizing; but others have adopted the evening service. (Often, this is not a full worship service, but a study in the Bible or subordinate standards.)

3. This is left up to the freedom of local congregations. I don't know of congregations that will go out of their way to have worship services on December 25 (the way most Dutch Reformed churches will); but many will have sermons on the birth of Christ in December, and on the resurrection of Christ in the spring.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 28, 2013)

Sean:

Re: #3 Do you know why there is nothing in the directory of worship about holy days? That is, how did it come about in the RPCNA, that this would be left to the freedom of local congregations?


----------

